# Soo Bahk Do vol 1 (korean version)



## aarong (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Ive recently been talking to a fellow Tang Soo Do practicioner about this book. Ive heard that there were some hyungs that were not translated into the english version?

i was just wondering weather any light could be shed on



the contents of this book
what the "lost" forms are called
if there are any copies out there

Any information at all will be greatly appreciated !

Aaron.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 1, 2008)

I can certainly shed some light on that for you.

There are two Korean Volumes of the Soo Bahk Do Dae Kham.  Volume 1 is largely similar to the 
English version, but it does not stop at Bassai.  It include Jinto, Ship Soo, Lohai, and a few other of the higher forms.  Of course, it is 100% in Hangul, so unless you read fluently both Hangul and Hanmun, you'll have problems with reading it.  There are plenty of pictures though!

The Korean Volume 2 is the one that everyone talks about.  It has illustrations and text for all 6 of the Yuk Ro hyung.  This is the only place in print with all 6 Yuk Ros.  The English version has only 3.  But of more interest are the Ship Dan Khum.  These are the 10 "lost forms" that you hear so much about.  The rumor/legend/story/version I heard is that GM Hwang Kee taught the Koreans the Ship Dan Khum and taugh the Americans the Chil Sungs and Yuk Ro, in the hopes that it would unite the two countries and force them to come together.  But to the best of my knowledge, that hasn't happened.  My Korean Sa Bom Nim does know all 10 Ship Dan Kuhm....but he's in Korea and didn't teach me before I left.  He does not know all of the Chil Sungs and Yuk Ros though....which lends a bit of credibility to the story.  He also has the books though....

Unfortunately, no, they are not available.  The Hangul versions were a limited run printed and from what I've found the people who have them are holding on to them.  I've been on a search for literally years and have offered large sums, but I still don't have either.  When the Dae Khum (Volume 1, in Hangul) came up on E-bay (once in the last 3 years), it went for over $500.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, my instructor does have copies of both and I read Hangul and Hanmun, so if you have questions, I can probably help you out, but I've never had enough time with them to translate any large portions; and due to copyright laws, copying them is out of the question.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 2, 2008)

> and I read Hangul and Hanmun


 
I know what hangul is, what is "Hanmun"?  Is this a new way of saying Hanja?


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 2, 2008)

Not really a new way, but from what I understand, it is a more familiar way.  In Korea, they all called it Hanmun, very seldom did they use Hanja, although that is correct also.  My instructor here who is fluent in Korean also uses Hanmun instead of Hanja.  I kind of adopted Hanmun as the more familiar way of saying it.

Although my reading of Hanja/Hanmun leaves a lot to be desired, I can muttle my way through the Korean martial arts texts.  References for Hanmun are almost impossible to find, particularly ones that include the martial arts words.


----------



## aarong (Dec 8, 2008)

ahh right (sorry i havnt posted for a while ive been quite busy)

Have you ever seen the Ship Dan Khum performed??

i remember reading somewer about another lost form

tae guk ki i think it was called

do you know anything about this ?


----------



## DMcHenry (Dec 8, 2008)

You may be thinking TaeKukKwon (Tai Chi Chuan).  Other forms I believe lised were Dam Doi ShipEe Ro (Tan Tui 12) and Sorim Jang Kwon (Shaolin Long Fist), which is the one that has become lost (the MDK version) over time.


----------



## aarong (Dec 8, 2008)

ahhhh yes thats it !! thank you

i havnt heard of am Doi ShipEe Ro and Sorim Jang Kwon before though.

Do you have any information on these?


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 8, 2008)

aarong said:


> ahh right (sorry i havnt posted for a while ive been quite busy)
> 
> Have you ever seen the Ship Dan Khum performed??
> 
> ...



I've seen the first of the Ship Dan Kuhm Hyung....But that is all.  Never seen or heard of the other two forms that Master Mac referenced.  All 10 of the Ship Dan Kuhm hyung are in the Korean Vol 2, but I have heard that there are quite a few american Masters who know them.


----------



## DMcHenry (Dec 8, 2008)

I think having learned Dam Doi (Tan Tui) and reading about the Yuk Ro in the MYDBTJ is what HK used to come up with the SDK & YR forms.

They look similar to the YR hyungs - going up is one, back another 6 times to equal "12", where up and back is one for YR hyung.  Those set of forms have been around for centuries.  Many different variations, but the two main sets are "10" & "12".  Notice in most MDK books sowing all the various choombe's.... there is usually one for Dam Doi too (one fist straight out to the side, the other hand open over the sternum fingers pointing up).  It was one of the form sets HK learned in China that helped developed what he taught at "Hwa Soo Do", prior to TangSooDo.


----------



## JoelD (Dec 9, 2008)

aarong said:


> ahh right (sorry i havnt posted for a while ive been quite busy)
> 
> Have you ever seen the Ship Dan Khum performed??
> 
> ...


 
Tae Gi Hul .. theres seems to be 2 of them..

Both were posted on youtube by Master Daniel Segarra.. apparently they used to be included in the MDK curriculum way back when... 

heres the first one... 



heres the second...


----------



## aarong (Dec 9, 2008)

ahh thats interessting ive never seen the heard of the tae gi hul before....very good to see them being performed !
Do you have any back ground info on this?


----------



## JoelD (Dec 9, 2008)

No, i do not. Just go to www.warrior-scholar.com and check out the forms forum, I think SBN Segarra posted some info on them in there.


----------



## aarong (Dec 10, 2008)

great cheers i'll check it out


----------

